# Bruch violinconcerto no 1- favourite recording



## Oskaar

I have fallen in love with this concerto! I have spotify, an there are up to hundred recordings. I will lay some effort in finding some really good recordings and post them here! 

A lot of listening to do, but it will be a pleasure! 

In the meantime... maybe you have a favourite recording? Or several? Tell about it here!


----------



## Oskaar

*Arve tellefsen*

I will start with this recording. Arve Tellefsen. Our natianal violinist here in norway! He is also known for breaking his violin in two in pure joy when Lillehammer got the winter olympics in 94! ( It was a planned stunt, so he did not brake his several hundred thousand stradivarius).

But listen to this! A lot of warmth in the violin! Not overplaying... well me and describing music... But the violin touches me deeply... Not listened to it all yet...Shhhhh, let me listen :cheers:










If you have spotify:





The downside..the beginning of the finale.. He dont play it as good as I want to here it.


----------



## Conor71

Yes, I love this work as well and have listened to it many times!  - my favourite recording is Heifetz (stereo recording) and I also have and enjoy Kyung-Wha Chung's version as well and this is also one of my first classical purchases :


----------



## Oskaar

Conor71 said:


> my favourite recording is Heifetz (stereo recording) and I also have and enjoy Kyung-Wha Chung's version as well and this is also one of my first classical purchases :


 I have them both on spotify, but i do not recognize the covers, so it may be different recordings


----------



## Taneyev

Igor Oistrakh with papa conducting.


----------



## itywltmt

I own three:

Favourite: James Ehnes, Montreal Symphony, Dutoit conducting. I think this was the last recording of Dutoit with the MSO, and the penultimate made at St-Eustache. Here, Bruch 1 is coupled with Bruch 3. A second recording made a year later couples Bruch 2 and the Scottish Fantasy, MSO but Mario Bernardi conducts, the last St-Eustache recording. These were under CBC Records, and that explains Bernardi coming in to finish the set, as Dutoit had just resigned. Thus, these recordings are about 10 years old.

Favouritye vinyl: Josef Suk, Czech Philharmonic with Karl Ancerl conducting. Coupled with Mendelssohn E minor.

Honourable mention: Cho-Liang Lin, Chicago Symphony, Slatkin conducts. Coupled with Scottish Fantasy.


----------



## Enjoying Life

I would strongly recommend Yehudi Menuhin. I bought it for the Mendelssohn but I have enjoyed the Bruch even more. I think he has really captured the heart of the music and I can not think of a better version.


----------



## Oskaar

Enjoying Life said:


> I would strongly recommend Yehudi Menuhin


Very good!


----------



## Vaneyes

Lin/Slatkin. I have this coupling...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Heifetz and Oistrakh various recordings are all magnificant. I didn't listen to that one which Igor Oistrakh plays as soloist while his father conducting the royal philharmonic orchestra, but I find the couple (Igor and father) always lovely ! 
I have listened also to an old recording by *Georg Kulenkampff* with Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Joseph Keilberth, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## itywltmt

itywltmt said:


> I own three:
> 
> Favourite: James Ehnes, Montreal Symphony, Dutoit conducting. I think this was the last recording of Dutoit with the MSO, and the penultimate made at St-Eustache. Here, Bruch 1 is coupled with Bruch 3. A second recording made a year later couples Bruch 2 and the Scottish Fantasy, MSO but Mario Bernardi conducts, the last St-Eustache recording. These were under CBC Records, and that explains Bernardi coming in to finish the set, as Dutoit had just resigned. Thus, these recordings are about 10 years old.
> 
> Favourite vinyl: Josef Suk, Czech Philharmonic with Karl Ancerl conducting. Coupled with Mendelssohn E minor.
> 
> Honourable mention: Cho-Liang Lin, Chicago Symphony, Slatkin conducts. Coupled with Scottish Fantasy.


----------



## Polednice

I've listened to all the ones suggested here, but I'm still in favour of my current recording: Midori & Jansons.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

I am surprised nobody has mentioned *Salvatore Accardo's *terrific recording of the complete Violin Concertos... he is sublime and recognized as the Bruch violinist to beat.

On amazon.com, no less than 19 people have reviewed the Philips recording, and the average was 5-stars!!


----------



## Oskaar

Thank you all for your advices. I will shortly go deaper into some of the recordings I have acces to.


----------



## Oskaar

*Nikolaj Znaider*

I find this recording also very good


----------



## Sid James

I have the recording below with *Arthur Grumiaux* (I think it was put down in the 1960's). He has a very warm tone and does not pile on the schmaltz too much, he does it quite "straight" but still very emotional. The _Scottish Fantasy_ coupling is no less good, imo...


----------



## Sofronitsky

..I've never heard the Bruch Concerto. Could someone suggest a youtube link for a first time listening?


----------



## World Violist

My favorite one is this rather little-known one by Guila Bustabo, with Willem Mengelberg and the Royal Concertgebouw:


----------



## GKC

Since you've "fallen in love" with it, you can't have too many recordings. ;-) Here's another one:

Vadim Gluzman/Bergen Phil./Litton on BIS label. This guy plays beautifully! He's also recorded really good Tchaikovsky and Barber concertos with the same forces/label. Maybe best sound I've ever heard for a violin conc. recording. 

GKC


----------



## Oskaar

GKC said:


> Since you've "fallen in love" with it, you can't have too many recordings. ;-)
> GKC


I did not understand that one...My "problem" is maybe that I have acces to too many recordings...(spotify)


----------



## mycontribution

oskaar said:


> The downside..the beginning of the finale.. He dont play it as good as I want to here it.


You may like another interpretation of the finale better, but that doesn't mean he doesn't play it as good as anyone else. There is nothing to say about the quality of his play (as is almost always the case with published recordings of top violinists), but as always opinions will differ when it comes to what one likes best. I like his interpretation - all of it - very well, as I usually do when it comes to Tellefsen nowadays. This is because he has chosen an approach that downplays the pompous and nerdy of the concerto and makes it more of something one can relate to. Too often classical music is played in a romantic, bourgeois and sterile way that seems quite detached from reality.

This is what I get from this recording, a human play that makes me relate to the concerto. If only more people could treat classical music as Tellefsen do...


----------



## Oskaar

mycontribution said:


> You may like another interpretation of the finale better, but that doesn't mean he doesn't play it as good as anyone else. There is nothing to say about the quality of his play (as is almost always the case with published recordings of top violinists), but as always opinions will differ when it comes to what one likes best. I like his interpretation - all of it - very well, as I usually do when it comes to Tellefsen nowadays. This is because he has chosen an approach that downplays the pompous and nerdy of the concerto and makes it more of something one can relate to. Too often classical music is played in a romantic, bourgeois and sterile way that seems quite detached from reality.
> 
> This is what I get from this recording, a human play that makes me relate to the concerto. If only more people could treat classical music as Tellefsen do...


You are wery right! I love Thelefse, and I maybe had another recording in mind, wich was the "standard " in mye head


----------



## Oskaar

mycontribution said:


> You may like another interpretation of the finale better, but that doesn't mean he doesn't play it as good as anyone else. There is nothing to say about the quality of his play (as is almost always the case with published recordings of top violinists), but as always opinions will differ when it comes to what one likes best. I like his interpretation - all of it - very well, as I usually do when it comes to Tellefsen nowadays. This is because he has chosen an approach that downplays the pompous and nerdy of the concerto and makes it more of something one can relate to. Too often classical music is played in a romantic, bourgeois and sterile way that seems quite detached from reality.
> 
> This is what I get from this recording, a human play that makes me relate to the concerto. If only more people could treat classical music as Tellefsen do...


You are wery right! I love Tellefsen, and I maybe had another recording in mind, wich was the "standard" in mye head


----------



## Oskaar

This one is good.


----------



## KJohnson

Ahh! It's an amazing concerto! (All of Bruch's violin music is great) I haven't heard a bad recording of the concerto though. But Ehnes's version is definitely my favorite.


----------



## annie

I owned those in time before giving away a few to leave only ten:
lin/slatkin
chung/tennstedt
mintz/abbado
mutter/karajan
kennedy/tate
stern/ormandy
grumiaux/wallberg
accardo/masur
mcduffie/swensen
midori/jansons
jansen/chailly
chung/kempe
laredo
perlman/haitink
vengerov/masur
zukerman/mehta
perlman/previn
salerno-sonnenberg/de waart
heifetz/sargent

I'd say my favorite is accardo/masur, second would be perlman/previn and third chung/kempe. the only one left i want to buy and listen to is shaham/sinopoli and i'll have it delivered very soon. so i can share my opinion about that too soon if anyone is interested


----------



## tahnak

Giulia Bustabo is crisp. It is a good rendition. Mengelberg takes it a shade faster. A good performance nevertheless. I prefer the Anne Sophie Mutter reading with the Berliner Philharmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Mark60

My favorite recorded Bruch Violin Concerto No. 1 is:
Arthur Grumiaux / Bernard Haitink / RCO / Philips unfortunately still only LP (Series Fontana)...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Here are my top 2 recordings and they go to the ladies. Both are brilliant performances.

1st Choice:








2nd Choice:


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 131558


My first choice.


----------



## DavidA

The Bruch was a Heifetz speciality which makes it very special indeed.


----------



## flamencosketches

Any love for the Perlman/Haitink/RCO? I almost bought it at the store the other day.


----------



## Rogerx

New try, right pic this time.


----------

